# A sad but serious warning for our pups.....



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Just wanted to post a reminder on how fragile our "little kids" are. On June 9th I held my puppy party and lots of friends from my maltese forum were there. One of these friends went to another BBQ the next day also. But at that get together someone gave her beloved maltese, Bonnie, a piece of jerk chicken with a bone in it. When Linda saw this she rushed over to take it away, but she had already swallowed the bone, which got lodged in her throat. The vet could not remove it without surgery....very serious surgery! Bonnie was in ICU for a few days before the infection set in. Sweet Bonnie Marie has passed away. Poor Linda has been totally in love with that pup for the past 10 years. .....and now all she has left is a $9,000 vet bill.

Here's a post that another friend of ours had put on Facebook:

As I posted earlier, my friend had to say goodbye to her sweet Maltese, Bonnie, at 1:40 this morning. I wanted to post a warning to others so that they might not experience the same sad loss. Someone at a social gathering fed Bonnie Marie some chicken without asking her mom and she swallowed a bone which got stuck in her esophagus. Although Bonnie had major surgery to remove the bone and her Mom afforded her the best vet care possible Bonnie Marie did not survive. Please remember, NEVER, EVER feed someone’s pet anything without getting permission FIRST! And never, ever give cooked chicken bones or any other cooked bones to your or anyone else’s pet. Rest in peace, Bonnie

This is our group pic from Saturday, Linda is standing in the back hugging Bonnie in the upper right hand corner (light blue top) - sort of under the umbrella.


View attachment 7451


This is just so sad and still unbelievable! I am heart broken for Linda! Friends on the Spoiled Maltese forum have started a "chip-in" account and so far we've raised $4200 toward her bill!!! It amazes me how people come together when tragedy strikes....just warms my heart.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What a terrible story with a nice ending on how many people actually care!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That is SO awful. I'm so sorry for your friend's loss. Does the person who fed her the chicken know what happened? I seriously hope they do, so they can live with that guilt forever and NEVER cause harm to another dog.

I am so protective of Gemma. I would probably try to kill the person if they did that to her. Accident or not, don't go feeding someone else's dog whatever you think tastes yummy. This just makes me so upset and sad.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

:angel7: RIP Ms Bonnie :angel7:

I'd be handing that person the vet and funeral bill!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

My heart broke to read this story,and then to look at her pic hugging bonnie,oh my gracious,fighting the tears!! I'm curious too,does the person who did the feeding know what happened??My mother in law is bad for trying to slip ours food under the table,and we have to say something everytime!Looks like she'd learn after a while!!We dont feed ours from the table!!So sorry this happened!People need to have respect for other peoples fur kids!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

OMG how terrible. Sending prayers to Linda...


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

What a tragedy, so very sad and upset for Linda.

That is one outrageously high Veterinary bill, they should be ashamed of themselves, it's more than it would darn well cost for an uninsured tourist here, grrrrr.

I do hope the absolute imbicile who committed this atrocity is paying the bill, I would be suing their a$$ off for more than just a vet bill!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure the person didn't realize the effect that chicken would have on the dog. I mean, I agree you should NEVER feed a dog without asking its owner first. Yes, if he didn't know the effect it could have he shouldn't have given it to her. But maybe he didn't know much about dogs or never had been exposed to dogs. Accidents happen. I for one would like to give the guy the benefit of the doubt until I know how he reacted- did he offer to pay anything toward the vet bills? Did he show remorse? Or was he the jackass that said "Oh well, accidents happen?" I think his response makes all the difference. 

In any case, I am so sorry for Bonnie and your friend. What a tragic loss. At least your friend can be comforted in the many years they spent together. This is a lesson about educating everyone you know in dog safety 101 before allowing your dog to be unsupervised with them even for a minute. Terrible things can happen. 

RIP Bonnie. My thoughts are with her mommy as she deals with this tragic loss.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> But maybe he didn't know much about dogs or never had been exposed to dogs. Accidents happen.


ALL the more reason not to pay anyone else's dog any mind - if you've never had exposure to dogs then keep it that way, or don't start learning by flinging food at them!!! 

I would have the same reaction towards a stranger feeding my dog anything as I would a stranger pinching my butt, it's a liberty that should never be contemplated, let alone done - hell would hath no fury compared to me in that situation, regardless of what food it was, it could be a ZiwiPeak treat for all I care, makes no darn difference to me and I would roar, "Step away from the dog right now", or "How dare you, what do you think you're doing?" In this case I understand the poor owner had no time to do anything except rush to her beloved pet.

Sorry, but I cannot begin to call it an accident, it was an act of sheer stupidity and utter negligence and, on that basis, his public liability insurance is fair game imo.

Having spat fire & brimstone over this case, I will say though that I have a friend who's a Doctor and he, much to my chagrin, feeds his dog cooked chicken bones & KFC at least once a week. She also gets cooked chop bones, t-bones etc. etc. I rant, I rave, I abuse, I plead .... as far as he's concerned, it's fine, sigh. I lost my childhood heart dog Samoyed to Peritonitis (Sp?) because my Nanna gave her a chop bone.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Such a very very sad situation that's obviously hitting a lot of nerves. Although the main question we all have is why was a stranger feeding someone else's dog, I'm wondering why the vet couldn't use some kind of extension & remove the bone without too much injury. Although what's happened has already happened, I am really confused about the loss of this baby. I do understand the severity of the damage a small bone can cause, but how does a surgery cost $9000 & still manage to loose the life of a dog? Has anyone else thought of this?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dee, I agree with you that he never should have fed her dog anything at all. He is definitely liable. I just don't know if he did it maliciously- some people are very ignorant regarding dogs. But I agree with you. My grandma gave Toby a piece of pork without asking me and I lost it- if she had given him a cooked bone I probably would have gone crazy! I just think that people in general need more education regarding food safety and dogs (no chocolate, grapes, cooked bones, etc). The person that fed her is 100% responsible no matter what the intent or reasoning was. His actions directly caused this result. Sorry, I'm an aspiring attorney so it's a habit to think it through like this.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

You know, of all the posts and threads and talk I've heard about this, no one has mentioned anything about the person who gave her the chicken. At first I thought it must have fallen onto the ground mistakenly, but found out that someone had given it to her. Something may be said later, but everything has been about Bonnie right now. The vet bill consisted of xrays, some other proceedures were done to try to dislodge the bone, but it was inbedded in her esphogus. This is a very serious operation with a very high incidence of infection. Oh, and every day in the hospital she was in ICU. Those bills can add up quickly!! Bonnie fought a good fight, she just was a bit too old to stay strong any longer.

The vet told her going in that she had a good chance. ...but not great. What would you do?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe someone gave a piece of cooked chicken with bone! OMG! Having said that, we used to have a dachshund that raided the trash and would ROUTINELY eat cooked chicken bones. She never had one ill day from it. This is a tragic and serious and heartwrenching accident, but it is rare. Most dogs could probably eat a cooked chicken bone and be fine with it. It sounds to me like it lodged in her esophagus and maybe punctured through it? I agree that the person who gave her the chicken in the first place should be liable. What a sad situation for everyone.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> It sounds to me like it lodged in her esophagus and maybe punctured through it?


Yes, that's what happened....


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh my! So sorry for the loss of little Bonnie 
Please find out if the moron that gave her the bone has even tried to help at all. Did they seriously not know not to give her a cooked chicken bone? Or did they just not care? Either way, out of respect they should pitch in a good deal of the bill. I mean, it is their fault the whole thing happened.
Please tell your friend she is in my thoughts and prayers and i send her my best condolences. 

R.I.P Bonnie


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Bianca00 said:


> :angel7: RIP Ms Bonnie :angel7:
> 
> I'd be handing that person the vet and funeral bill!


I agree completely.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

This is so sad! My grandma lost her Springer Spaniel to a chicken bone when I was a around 6. It was normal then to feed dogs bones but has been a major fear of mine since. I want to say a piece of a chicken leg (I know it was chicken) got lodged in his throat and he choked to death none of us could help him. This is also the reason I am so scared of raw. I know it is different raw vs cooked but when you watch an animal you love die in front of your eyes you never get over it.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I've seen this all over Facebook. That person definitely needs to be held responsible for giving the dog the chicken bone, and should at least assist with vet and funeral expenses. I understand that they may not have been aware that giving this bone was wrong, as many people do not realize that cooked bones are a danger to dogs, but in that case - he/she should have asked the owner! Ugh. Poor Bonnie, may she rest in peace. I hope that her "mommy" stays strong and can get through this horrible loss.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That's the same thing as feeding someone's child a piece of candy without asking the parent first. Its rude, and not mention there could have been spices on that chicken that the poor baby could handle in her tummy! I would have been beyond pissed!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Pat, I just saw this as I have not been on Spoiled Maltese in a while. I am heart broken over Bonnie and heartsick for Linda! I can't even imagine how she feels. How sweet for everyone to show their love for her and Bonnie as they have. Thank you for sharing this with us to warn us how quickly all can be right with our world and then it can be turned up-side-down in the blink of an eye and we can lose our precious ones in ways we might never imagine or we would prepare ahead of time. I see Linda not just holding Bonnie in that picture but loving on her and it makes me cry that she no longer has her long-time sweet little girl. It makes me cuddle Lulu and love on her fiercely while I have her. I will pray that God will give her peace and comfort at this time.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Dee, I agree with you that he never should have fed her dog anything at all. He is definitely liable. I just don't know if he did it maliciously- some people are very ignorant regarding dogs. But I agree with you. The person that fed her is 100% responsible no matter what the intent or reasoning was. His actions directly caused this result. Sorry, I'm an aspiring attorney so it's a habit to think it through like this.


Well of course, no-one gives a dog anything maliciously, unless they are baiting it and want it dead. I know you're an aspiring attorney and I'm thinking criminal law maybe something you'll want to avoid for your own sanity, just imo having been a para-legal for a decade.

The cost of the vet bill - doesn't matter what they did, that is still absolutely, criminally, outrageous and over the top, they should be ashamed imo - I had a horse I sold in vet hospital for 3 months (a star picket went between his sheath (penis covering), passed through his rear end and came out just at the dock (tail) and his vet bill was no-where near that amount of money for 3 MONTH'S constant care with a hose being passed completely through the 2'+ wound daily, special huge long metal shoes & boots being made up, x-rays, tests and gallons of anti-biotics.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

So sad! This is why I'm never leaving my dogs with my parents. They feed their dogs everything under the sun and feed mine behind my back when I visit, even though I'm very vocal about my wishes. It's stories like these that remind us to stay strong even when people roll their eyes and say we're crazy or a little of something won't hurt them.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your friends loss of her baby girl.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I have tears in my eyes reading this. What an awful thing to happen. I am sure the person who fed the bone did not do it on purpose. Unfortunately we cannot monitor our babies every second of the day. 

But I am very vigilant with Timmy whenever we go somewhere to make sure nobody feeds him anything that I do not approve of. But that is my own paranoia that I have had since he was a puppy because he was like a little billy goat and would eat anything that was on the floor, and I mean anything. So I watch him now all the time when we go visiting. I sweep people's floors before I put him down and that sometimes does not go over well.

Rest in peace Bonnie.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

My heart breaks for that person. It's terrifying just how fast someone can lose their best friend. I can't even begin to imagine! My mom knew a smaller dog that the same thing happened to, except it wasn't given the bone on purpose. I think that a lot of people know don't how dangerous cooked bones are for dogs, and a lot of people probably know a dog that eats them all the time with no ill consequence. It's true--you shouldn't be feeding another person's dog anything without their permission, no excuses. 

When I go to someone else's house for dinner or something and bring Odie I am super paranoid that something like this will happen. I was at a good friend's the other day and her husband fed Odie some guacamole. After I explained how easily it is for chihuahuas to become sick when they eat something toxic, I think he understood. I have a large event coming up that she'll be attending with me and there will be appies and food like crazy, and this story has scared me enough that I honestly think I will either have her either on leash or in her backpack with me at all times. I don't care if people judge me, I just can't trust people I don't know not to feed her scraps.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg,  so sad...i cnt imagine how linda must feel...bonnie mustve been her world and now its been taken away. I pray that linda will find peace after greiving and that bonnie rests in peace :.(


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

This is so sad. I'd never feed someone else's dog without asking. Why were they at a social gathering with dogs if they know nothing about them? It's nice to know that people care and come together in a time of need though.


----------

